# Tarjeta video EVGA GeForce 8800 GT dañada



## alaraune (Dic 22, 2010)

Hola, tengo una tarjeta de video EVGA GeForce 8800 GT que de repente empezò a poner en la imagen unas rayas horizontales y a reiniciar el sistema cada vez que querìa jugar algùn videojuego.  La desintale de la placa base de la PC para revisarla y vì que tiene un componente tipo SMD roto, mi pregunta es si se puede conseguir el service manual/schematics de esta tarjeta para intentar repararla; habrìa que ver que tipo de componente es el dañado, ver sus especificaciones y reemplazarlo por otro del tipo normal de iguales o superiores prestaciones.

Ojalà alguien pueda ayudar, pues la tarjeta de video sigue con el problema y ademàs se calienta mucho, de hecho, dejè de usarla para ya no dañarla màs.

Espero sus respuestas, gracias.


----------



## zealot13 (Dic 29, 2010)

alaraune dijo:


> Hola, tengo una tarjeta de video EVGA GeForce 8800 GT que de repente empezò a poner en la imagen unas rayas horizontales y a reiniciar el sistema cada vez que querìa jugar algùn videojuego.  La desintale de la placa base de la PC para revisarla y vì que tiene un componente tipo SMD roto, mi pregunta es si se puede conseguir el service manual/schematics de esta tarjeta para intentar repararla; habrìa que ver que tipo de componente es el dañado, ver sus especificaciones y reemplazarlo por otro del tipo normal de iguales o superiores prestaciones.
> 
> Ojalà alguien pueda ayudar, pues la tarjeta de video sigue con el problema y ademàs se calienta mucho, de hecho, dejè de usarla para ya no dañarla màs.
> 
> Espero sus respuestas, gracias.


Recuerda que muchas veces esos componentes (depende de su modelo y funcion) son de tamaños muy pequeños y si este es el caso seria dificilisimo reparar
lo mejor seria que nos mostraras una foto del componente dañado y justo arriba viene el modelo del mismo 
para saber si es posible la reparacion tendras que comprar otras tarjeta


----------



## alaraune (Ene 1, 2011)

Hola, revisando la tarjeta de video, encontrè que el  componente SMD  de tres patas. dos a un lado y una al otro, lleva un còdigo inscrito, dice:  GGMP2 y una rayita arriba de la M y otra arriba de la P.  Si alguien sabe que significa este còdigo agradecerè que me lo diga, gracias.
¡¡¡Feliz Año a todos!!!


----------



## Nandre (Ene 18, 2011)

hola que tal normalmente lo que suele dañarse en las targetas de videos son los mosfet encargados de la regulacion de tension deverias ver el datahseet del componete los cuales algunos no son muy comunes en el locales de la electronica "domestica" si es el caso que esta desoldado volverlo a soldar bien, por lo que mencionas esa escritura que dice no me suena al nombre del componente en si, proba revisando una vga similar a ver si te da una pista con lo que al componente respecta
buena suerte saludos!!!


----------



## gongonni (Feb 6, 2011)

Estás seguro que es cosa del componente SMD?
Yo tengo una 8800GTX y debes saber que la serie 8800 lleva un defecto de fábrica que con el tiempo se estropea. Eso es, creando una microfisura o defecto de soldadura dentro del propio chipset. ¿La solución? Aunque parezca mentira, desmontar disipadores, chapa y todo lo que se le pueda quitar. Luego, lo pones con soportes a una bandeja, la cubres por los alrededores con papel de plata excepto el chipset y... al horno 190º 10 a 15 minutos.

Yo ya lo he hecho 2 veces y sigue funcionando. Lo puedes hacer tantas veces como quieras...

Se ve algo asi?
http://www.adslzone.net/postp1832245.html

salu2


----------

